# Sun sheds skin in cycles



## Brian G Turner (Nov 22, 2003)

Interesting news that follows our recent solar flare activity - quite intersting reading actually:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3226844.stm

excerpt:



> *Astronomers have discovered a key fact required to understand the Sun's 11-year cycle of activity. *
> 
> 
> Sunspots and flares on the Sun's surface follow the cycle, but expelled gas clouds do not.
> ...


----------

